# جديد:متصفح بنظام تشغيل اندرويد لأغلب الجوالات (سريع وممتع وبمظهر جميل )



## دلال مغربي (27 يونيو 2011)

*








*متصفح انترنت للجوالات بنظام تشغيل اندرويد 
*
* Android*




 سريع وممتع وبمظهر جميل وبنظام بحث سريع












*برنامج متصفح للجوال *
أسرع متصفح إنترنت نوكيا الجيل الخامس والثالث والثاني والأول للموبايل 
مع مميزات فريدة من نوعها 
تصفح الانترنت بسرعه فائقة وامان اكثر 



**&*&***&***&*&***&***&*&***&*&*&*&*&*&**
**&*&***&*&*&*&*&*&**












حمل من هنا





*758 ك.ب*


*يدعم كل الجوالات التي تعمل باللمس
وكذالك غير اللمس الحديث*


***
 ******
******
******
 ***






.




​


----------

